# breeding question



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

hi all it,s good to be home and i sure did miss my birds any way i was talking to my brother in nova scotia and he has 2 pairs or tiels that he has in 2 seperate cages nest boxes up the whole nine yards the one pair won,t breed the other pair will but they don,t produce eggs for him is there anything he can do


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Tell him not to bother, the rest of your family have got it covered on the tiel breeding front!! LOL!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

all the family is here in ontario except my brother mike who lives in nova scotia


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would take the nest boxes down sounds like they just are not ready


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

First is he sure they are boy/girl ?, i seen 2 males breeding with each other as well as 2 females. Are they old enough to breed. The other 2 might just not like each other, other then that i would take the box down for a 2-4 week period, that might help as well as location, location, location. Just a thought...be happy.
A new bird i got today, sweet huh.
CLICK TO ENLARGE.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree with the others the nest boxes should come down they are not ready to mate, they don't sound like bonded pairs, you can't just put up nest boxes because you have male/female they don't just breed with however you put them with they have to be bonded and like each other in order to raise a family or its just not going to happen.


----------

